# New spotted raphael question



## CFL321 (Aug 12, 2010)

I just got a new spotted raphael cat today. I was wondering if I should be worried he isn't eating. I tried to feed him an algae tablet and actually pushed it up under his hiding spot but he didnt touch it. When I went back in the room a few minutes later the other fish (2 Mollies and 3 platties) were eating the tablet and pulled it out. I don't know if there is another way to get him to eat or if it just takes time til he comes out? I know theyre nocturnal but if my other fish are getting to his food, what should I do? Thanks


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Drop a little food into the tank after the lights have been turned off for a while. Don't expect to see the raphael catfish unless you're cleaning the tank and disturb it though...


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i dont know much about the raphael cats but i suspect they are more carnivores than herbivores so maybe right before you shut the lights off drop some shrimp pellets infront of his hididng spot.


----------

